# Caffeine and periods



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anybody ever noticed caffeine having an effect on the regularity of their periods? I know that alcohol is a big one for me, but caffeine I never thought of until I started drinking coffee every morning again this month and my current cycle seems to have gone completely haywire (normally 30ish days, now day 44, probably not pregnant, intermittent PMS). I can't think of any other changes in my lifestyle besides the caffeine but have never noticed it affecting me like this before (last time I was a caffeine addict I was on the pill).


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

It seems kind of up in the air.

For me, personally, I think there is a connection... which is unfortunate, as I am a total caffeine junkie. I go off and on... I can never stay off long enough to see an improvement!!!

But...

Two ideas.

1. The whole caffeine high, then crash thing - esp. if the caffeine comes in diet pop which has fake sweetener which sets you up for sweet cravings - over eating sugar/carbs/junk when you crash affects insulin levels affects reproductive hormones affects cycles. That's my theory - I strong believe it - but I can't stay off the stuff!!! Grrrr.

2. Caffeine raises adrenal hormones which makes your body think it's under stress which makes your body think it's not a good time to get pregnant, which would affect cycles.

Some people have no problems, some do. I think it does affect cycles but every one probably has their own threshold at which point the problems start you know?


----------

